# I'm so alone



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know what to do, i'm totally alone and have no one. I feel invisible and disposable. No one calls, texts or messages me. I suffer from panic disorder too, but no one cares. I am so awkward around people that i almost think i pushed them away. I'm starting to feel like i will be alone forever at this point.  I just need a friend


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

:wels pm me if yd like to chat


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish there was some piece of advice I could give you, but I can't say anything that'll take the hurt of loneliness away. When others in life reject you, there's not a whole lot the rejected one can do but keep pushing on.

Best I can say is stick around here. SAS is a pretty open and welcoming environment, for the most part - and if you need an ear to talk to, don't be afraid to reach out. Many of us will happily listen.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

it's ok, welcome to SAS. PM me if you want to anytime


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

ASB20 said:


> I wish there was some piece of advice I could give you, but I can't say anything that'll take the hurt of loneliness away. When others in life reject you, there's not a whole lot the rejected one can do but keep pushing on.
> 
> Best I can say is stick around here. SAS is a pretty open and welcoming environment, for the most part - and if you need an ear to talk to, don't be afraid to reach out. Many of us will happily listen.


That's quite wise, and probably true. I just wish i had the ability to make a friend, to have someone special etc. Just one would be fine.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ellietot said:


> That's quite wise, and probably true. I just wish i had the ability to make a friend, to have someone special etc. Just one would be fine.


I hear ya. Sometimes being alone is what's needed, but there are countless other times when hearing another voice - an empathetic voice, a voice that's accepting you for who you are - there's no replacement for that when you need it.

Let me ask you this - do you have any hobbies, interests? It's not a surefire way to help you meet people, but enjoying something - really knowing something, and having confidence that you know and enjoy it - is a way to distract yourself, even temporarily, from a longing of someone's company. In a way, it can even be a route to meeting someone else.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can relate. At least about the friend part. I have no legitimate friends but I seem to have more than enough acquaintances.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Ellietot said:


> I don't know what to do, i'm totally alone and have no one. I feel invisible and disposable. No one calls, texts or messages me. I suffer from panic disorder too, but no one cares. I am so awkward around people that i almost think i pushed them away. I'm starting to feel like i will be alone forever at this point.  I just need a friend


I could have written this, minus the panic disorder. I love talking to people.. feel free to PM if you want. :\


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Me too girl. I actually cut myself off from all of my friends but when no one called or texted me on my birthday I was a complete mess. 
I sort of wish there was a thread or forum where people exchanged their texting address (if not phone numbers) so we can all have someone to text throughout the day... 
But I guess you can start talking to people and making friends on here to start off with.

For me, finding this forum was like the ugly duckling finally finding a bevy of swan. 
You're not alone, this whole site is filled with people just like you and are longing for a connection with someone.


----------



## paintgirl (Mar 7, 2013)

I feel you. *hugs*

Jus remember that life is long and you will meet someone eventually. You just have to believe that you're worth having as a friend and soon someone will see your value. 

That was really cheesy but basically that's what it comes down to. Know that you have other people on this forum who are on your side though!


----------



## Jordanne (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to SAS but you can message me or even skype if you want. I feel the same exact way. I honestly need a friend. This is so hard.


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

paintgirl said:


> I feel you. *hugs*
> 
> Jus remember that life is long and you will meet someone eventually. You just have to believe that you're worth having as a friend and soon someone will see your value.
> 
> That was really cheesy but basically that's what it comes down to. Know that you have other people on this forum who are on your side though!


Thank you. All my 'friends' have either left me or ended up bulling me, so i'm not really sure if it's worth it. It's gotta be me though, i must just be horrible and worth bulling, as i am the common denominator in all of this.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ellietot said:


> Thank you. All my 'friends' have either left me or ended up bulling me, so i'm not really sure if it's worth it. It's gotta be me though, i must just be horrible and worth bulling, as i am the common denominator in all of this.


 :hug im sorry its not your fault, it is the person bullying you's fault, maybe they think they can get away with it, they have robbed you of yr self esteem, to me thats one of the worst things to do to someone


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

Same. I ignore ppl's txts and calls because I get nervous about what to say but when they stop, I feel so alone. So I start reaching out again but it becomes a cycle. It sucks


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

life01 said:


> :hug im sorry its not your fault, it is the person bullying you's fault, maybe they think they can get away with it, they have robbed you of yr self esteem, to me thats one of the worst things to do to someone


I'm completely ruined, and i'm not usually that type of person, i'm very opinionated, and am usually not one who will take others bull****. but i'm so pathetic now  i lost interest in all things i used to enjoy


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you now. I'm currently suffering from depression and GAD aside from SA. I pushed most of 'friends' I had away because I can't stand dealing with them right now. They made my anxiety worse and I felt more worthless. I feel really alone but I think is better than being with them. 
PM me anytime if you wanna chat


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ellietot said:


> I'm completely ruined, and i'm not usually that type of person, i'm very opinionated, and am usually not one who will take others bull****. but i'm so pathetic now  i lost interest in all things i used to enjoy


 im so sorry, hope you can overcome what these bullies have done to you (hug)


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

Eunice27 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you now. I'm currently suffering from depression and GAD aside from SA. I pushed most of 'friends' I had away because I can't stand dealing with them right now. They made my anxiety worse and I felt more worthless. I feel really alone but I think is better than being with them.
> PM me anytime if you wanna chat


the same with me, especially since i have panic attacks, people think i'm weird and don't really understand. call me pathetic etc. so it's better being on my own, but it is really lonley



life01 said:


> im so sorry, hope you can overcome what these bullies have done to you (hug)


so do i, but i've had to come back from my uni degree for it, and all i ever wanted to do was to finish uni. My life is destroyed because of it


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

ellietot, if youd like to talk, pm me, im a good listener


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You can talk to me if you want


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you have any hobbies? Hobby groups can be interesting and a low pressure way of meeting and making friends, though some work better than others


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ellietot said:


> the same with me, especially since i have panic attacks, people think i'm weird and don't really understand. call me pathetic etc. so it's better being on my own, but it is really lonley
> 
> so do i, but i've had to come back from my uni degree for it, and all i ever wanted to do was to finish uni. My life is destroyed because of it


I can relate to you a lot. I'm also currently studying in uni. Feel anxious starting the semester because I'll need to see those people who emotional bullied me. I hope I'm left alone though. I guess we just have to focus on our studies and get our degree and not let those *******s get us down. Sorry, I don't have any good advice. I don't really know how to deal with it too, but know that you're not alone :squeeze


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

you are not alone. so many of us want the same thing here. if you have skype feel free to add me my username is nefuente. there is a chat room on there that i could invite you to. people there are really nice and its amazing that people online can make you feel better. if you dont have skype, please feel free to add me on here


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

If anyone really does wanna get in contact, let me know of a good way and we can sort something out. something safe


----------

